# Gopher Hunting



## Papahonker (Jul 27, 2006)

I find hunting Gophers (Dakrats) a great summer past time. We seem to hunt 3 different ways. 
First accuracy, one shot one kill. No bragging rights unless the gopher is retrieved and put in the back of the pickup. We call the second form of gopher hunting "spray and pray". This amounts to shooting as many shells as fast as you can, as long as you can see the gopher. The third form of gopher hunting is call "lob in a few" and it takes a spotting scope and good communication skills with your partner. It's is a lot of fun and goes like this.
See that cottonwood tree on the horizon? Straight down from that tree is a white rock. From the rock go to the left about 50 feet. Give me a shot in that area. OK great, now move to the right about 4 feet and a little up, give me another round in that area. OK, your in the neighborhood empty the clip about a foot below your last shot.
We use a 10/22 with a banana clip. These gophers are so far away they cant be seen without the spotting scope. The guy with the gun cant see what hes shooting at. The guy with the spotting scope is calling in the shots like artillery rounds. The gopher isn't to shook up because the shots are coming from so far away he probably doesn't even hear them.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Use to love shooting gophers,but not many around here anymore....


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Shot one the other day with my 17....Cal.,it blew the gopher out of the hole and 12 feet backwards..... :wink:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

my favorite way to kill gophers is to get a buddy to pour a bucket of water in one gopher hole than i stand at the other hole with a large stick or a baseball bat and when it pops out of the hole i hit it with the stick or bat. they usually die with one hit.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

caribukiller,
Wow what a sportsman!!!!! You and your buddy are my heroes.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ya that was pretty fun. another game me and buddies used to play was doge the gopher. to play this insted of a bat we'd use a hockey stick and try hit the other guy with the dead gopher. i was the best at that but i broke like 4 sticks.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That went right over his head............


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

Probably too much curve in the stick!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

hey i'm trying to be a $hit distuber and you guys are not helping


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

caribukiller,
If you don't get help at Prairie please get help somewhere.


----------

